# WAR durch 1.2.1 kaputt?



## EmkE (17. April 2009)

Hiho liebe Leutz!

Ist bei euch auch der Fall das folgendes bei euch nicht mehr funzt:
Flugmeister
Grp Invites
Gruppenchat
Suche
Char einloggen
usw...

bisschen komisch heute hat es ja ganz normal funktioniert und seit dem heutigen Raid geht halt immer mehr und mehr nichts mehr ^^

Ich zock auf Averland.

Stimmt bei mir nur was nicht oder haben von euch auch solche probs?

mfg


----------



## Rungor (17. April 2009)

geht im moment glaub ich bei fast keinem....

GOA we want a free day for the shit you have done!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auch 

never play on patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (17. April 2009)

Yo das selbe Problem  hab ich auch. Schön Sche*ße..
Naja Zeit fürn anderes Spiel so zwischendurch.


----------



## Thoraros (17. April 2009)

Tjo, auf Averland herrscht momentan eine Lagorgie ^^


----------



## EmkE (17. April 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> never play on patch day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das höchste gebot beim patch day... und ich habs vergessen ^^


----------



## HolySalva (17. April 2009)

narf, Spiel lief wunderbar, war i der altdorf ini, haben fein die Destrus rausgedefft und nachdem Altdorf resettet wurde sind die Bags und Marken net mehr im Inventar...testen die ihre Patches eigentlich zwischendurch auch? wehe wenn die auch mist mit LV gemacht haben, da wollt ich morgen durch^^


----------



## Desdinova (17. April 2009)

Die Fehler die ich heute habe:
- kann teilweise Szenarios nicht betreten
- werde in Szenarios nicht automatisch wiederbelebt wenn gestorben (ich meine nicht rezz durch Spieler)
- bekomme im 10sek Takt die Meldung im Chat "Ihr erhaltet 90 Kupfermünzen" (im Inventar tauchen die leider nicht auf)

Was mach mich besonders stutzig macht ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass mein Schwertmeister teilweise nichts mehr aushält. Ich habe noch am Abend vor dem Patch Gegner in einer ÖQ getötet. Hier hab ich meistens zwischen 3 und 5 Gegner gepullt, umgehauen und bin dann mit 50%+ Leben aus dem Kampf gegangen. Seit heute Mittag allerdings, schaffe ich nichtmal 3 der Gegner, obwohl ich es jetzt auch schon mit Schild probiert hab. Selbes Bild im Szenario, ich habe mit einem lvl20 Schwertmeister (Tank) inkl. Schild reihenweise 600er bis 1100er Crits kassiert, und das von Gegnern die weit unter mir sind. Also irgendwas kommt mir hier reichlich spanisch vor...


----------



## DeeeRoy (17. April 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> - bekomme im 10sek Takt die Meldung im Chat "Ihr erhaltet 90 Kupfermünzen" (im Inventar tauchen die leider nicht auf)



Schade, hätt mich fast wieder eingeloggt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. April 2009)

www.Mythics-coder-brauchen-urlaub-und-machen-das-durch-einen-Patch-jenseits-von-gut-und-böse-sehr-deutlich.com

Das was die da heute abgeliefert haben ist...... ist......... wie die erste Halbzeit Bayern-Barcelona.


----------



## koraxas (17. April 2009)

Ist das Nur auf Averland oder wie

Hab nen 40 Ironbreaker twink da und da hat das Interface net geladen und Farben waren vertauscht.

Mein Main auf Karak Eight Peaks hat keine Probs alles super flüssig


----------



## Kremlin (17. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> www.Mythics-coder-brauchen-urlaub-und-machen-das-durch-einen-Patch-jenseits-von-gut-und-böse-sehr-deutlich.com
> 
> Das was die da heute abgeliefert haben ist...... ist......... wie die erste Halbzeit Bayern-Barcelona.



Was für ein Vergleich! Ich musste herzhaft lachen. Trotz den Fehlern hab ich neue Hoffnung geschöpft. DANKE!


----------



## Omidas (17. April 2009)

Echt komisch bei mir läuft alles reibungslos.

Servercrash bei Stadtraid von unseren lieben Destros zähle ich zum normalzustand
ohne würde was fehlen.

Irgendwie schäme ich mich das zu fragen, aber:
Addons alle deaktiviert und den UserOrdner mal umbenant?
Alle Dateien überprüft?

Ist ansonsten sehr seltsam das ganze. Vor allem bei uns auf Oder Caroburg habe
ich noch keinen im Chat sich über massive Probleme beschweren hören.

Ich bin wie gesagt zufrieden


----------



## Kiyon (17. April 2009)

da gibts doch so ne neue q für ekrund is die bei euch auch so verbuggt?


----------



## krytical (17. April 2009)

es ist einfach alles im arsch und die amerikaner haben schon nen schönen hotfix bekommen ^^
http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...mp;thread.id=14


----------



## Breasa (17. April 2009)

mhh keinerlei probleme bei mir, außer das wir schon wieder unvermeidliche angegriffen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (17. April 2009)

Jo,

Averland ist grad völlig hinüber....

ging heute nachmittag so um 17 Uhr noch....jetzt überhaupt nimmer.

Never play on patchday....wie wahr wie wahr....

als ich mich getarnt hab, war alles außer meinem Hut unsichtbar....irre lustig -.-

W.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. April 2009)

Aber die Statuen funktionieren nun endlich. Nun hat unser Gildenleiter mit seiner Hexenkriegerin warscheinlich für alle Zeiten die Statue für die Person mit den meisten Rufpunkten sein.


----------



## Terratec (17. April 2009)

Schon RR 80, oder warum?


----------



## Omidas (17. April 2009)

Hoffe du kannst trotzdem spielen grad HGVermillion.

Deine Destros haben in Praag grad tierisch Spaß etwas auslauf zu krigen ohne
von den BWs verdampft zu werden.

Und wenn die Ammis schon nen Hotfix haben, hoffen wir das er dann morgen auch
bei uns eintrifft.


----------



## axonra (17. April 2009)

alle meine chars auf averland gehen auser mein 40er siggi
echt supper da will man deffen und es wird einem verweigert 

ich könnte .............. und  ...........
ich wollte doch nur altdorf deffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weis einer warum


----------



## Norjena (17. April 2009)

Ich konnte den ganzen Abend in Zenarien etc keinen Bug festellen.


----------



## Shinar (17. April 2009)

Wie sagt man so schön >next<.


----------



## Azddel (17. April 2009)

Ich konnte einmal in einem SZ nicht releasen, da wollte gleich ein GM angetrabt kommen, um mich persönlich ins Leben zurück zu rufen. Es kam ihm leider ein pflichtbewusster Runenpriester zuvor :-)


----------



## Ankar (17. April 2009)

Jep auf Averland ist die Hölle los, so um 17:00 Uhr ging alles noch flott, dann als die ersten Festungen fielen fingen die Probleme schon an, ich konnte den Kt nicht verlassen. Dann als die Hauptstadt angegriffen wurde gings völlig in den Arsch. 

Zuerst konnte ich mich nicht mehr wiederbeleben, also nicht rezzen sonder das rückkerdingsi^^

Dann funzte der Flugmeister nichtmehr, irgendwann konnte ich dann nicht mehr schreiben (gilden/ally chat usw.) nur noch flüstern o.O

Und der höhepunkt war, als plötzlich alle Spieler verschwanden, aber sie auf der Map noch angezeigt wurden^^ War mir dann zu blöd^^ Naja ich zocke halt ein bisschen HAWX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: war mit nem t3 Twink kurz on, war lustig die 63k Folgequest zu lösen, 4 mal 63K EP!!!!!!einseins!drölf  Danke für das gratis lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lg Ankar


----------



## HGVermillion (17. April 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Schon RR 80, oder warum?


Jop, irgendwas haben sie mit dem Patch an den benötigten Rufrängen geändert, gestern war er noch 79, und mit dem Patch ist er nun 80.



Omidas schrieb:


> Hoffe du kannst trotzdem spielen grad HGVermillion.
> 
> Deine Destros haben in Praag grad tierisch Spaß etwas auslauf zu krigen ohne
> von den BWs verdampft zu werden.
> ...


Ich hab heut ein bissl PQs gefarmt, für die Warband hat meine heutige Laune nicht ausgereicht, und ich hab die Händler gesucht für die Marken, wenigstens stehen alle in der Viperngrube ^^ und bis zum Festungslord bekommt man ja zum Glück das komplette Set über Marken.

Der Patch hat viel Gutes, einiges mieses gebracht, und was die Implementierung angeht..... die wirkt mit dem Vorschlaghammer eingebaut, aber sie haben wenigstens einiges Überarbeitet.


----------



## Ankar (17. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Jop, irgendwas haben sie mit dem Patch an den benötigten Rufrängen geändert, gestern war er noch 79, und mit dem Patch ist er nun 80.
> 
> 
> Ich hab heut ein bissl PQs gefarmt, für die Warband hat meine heutige Laune nicht ausgereicht, und ich hab die Händler gesucht für die Marken, wenigstens stehen alle in der Viperngrube ^^ und bis zum Festungslord bekommt man ja zum Glück das komplette Set über Marken.



wieviele Marken bekommt man pro Burg? ^^


----------



## Rorret (18. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> ....Ist ansonsten sehr seltsam das ganze. Vor allem bei uns auf Oder Caroburg habe
> ich noch keinen im Chat sich über massive Probleme beschweren hören.....



ääähhhh....doch! irgendwann heut nachmittag gabs ne "massen-meckerei" im chat von carroburg/destro wegen dem sche...patch!

bugs die ich seit heute habe:
1. wiederbelebungsbug schon mehrfach gehabt(man wird nicht automatisch widerbelebt am friedhof, sondern bleibt liegen, bis timer abgelaufen oder man von nem spieler gerezzt wird!)
2. die addons müssen bei mir jedesmal neu eingestellt werden! (ja sind nur welche die mit dem patch geupdated wurden und ja, ich hab alles in den neuen profilen gespeichert!)
3. bei meinem spalta sieht man nicht mehr die wurfaxt-animation (gestern konnte man die noch bei jedem wurf sehen)
4. taschen sind mal da, mal wieder nicht (ja habe resettet, was nichts an der taschenzahl änderte)
5. im t3-ovr mehrfach schlechte performance heut gehabt -sollte das nicht verbessert werden mit dem patch?
6. gegner im orvr verschwinden mitten im kampf und tauchen meilenweit vor/hinter einem auf, nur um sekunden später wieder mit einem zu kämpfen....
7. keine ahnung obs vorher auch schon so war, aber beim schlagen aufs keeptor standen HINTER selbigem gegner, die nahkampf-aoe spammten und uns auch trafen! gleiches mit gleichem vergelten? nö, is nich - trotzdem sie im target waren konnten wir nicht durchs tor aoe´en.....
8. beim keeplord im raum tauchten ständig die rufhändler von ganz oben auf und schlugen lustig auf einen ein! wehrte man sich, waren sie von einer sekunde auf die andere wieder oben (neue teleportationsfähigkeit?)

sind so die paar, die mir im laufe des nachmittag/abend im t3-orvr von carroburg aufgefallen sind!
ach und meinen 40er wl auf erengrad wollt ich mal kurz beim deff von altdorf heut nachmittag reanimieren - der löwe führte ein so dermaßen unkontrollierbares eigenleben, so daß ich ihn nur weckpacken konnte, da er im kampf zu 100% nutzlos war! schade, schade sowas - ich hatte gehofft, der wäre mittlerweile etwas gefixt worden? naja, was solls - ab in die mottenkiste mit ihm! den hol ich erst wieder raus, wenn er zu 100% funktioniert!


----------



## blackdream07 (18. April 2009)

also ich finde den patch sehr gelungen und ich hatte nicht 1 einizigen fehler.

mfg


----------



## Dab0 (18. April 2009)

wir warn heute wieder inner destrobehausung
und die PQ´s da sind jenseits von gut und böse 
das mit den ID´s is nen rohrkrepierer
dann das besagte nicht wieder beleben oder rvr zähler steht auf 1 die ganze zeit oder man sieht nix(GARNIX) aber bekommt massig auf die fresse
oder der LAAAG wir ham ne normale burg angegriffen 2-3 kts auf jeder seite und die laags kamen so gefühle 30sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Ich habe noch ne frage^^ weiss jemand wieviele Medallien man pro burg bekommt?

Cheers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi89 (18. April 2009)

Was ich mich mal Frage: Wie kann ein Patch der auf dem Testserver gelaufen ist derartige Probleme verursachen? Müsste dort ja auch gewesen sein, oder?


Naja, halt einen neuen Twink anfangen, ein T1-Char muss den Flugmeister nicht benutzen^^


----------



## Servon (18. April 2009)

Ich hatte bisher Glück.

Bessere Grafikqualität bei besserer Performance. Das oRvR lief bei 2 Kt auf jeder Seite sichtlich flüssiger.
Einziger Bug war, das eine Zeit lang die Umhänge nicht richtig dargestellt wurden.

Trotzdem gilt: Never play on Patchday

edit: Doch noch einen Bug gefunden, ich nehms mit Humor.
[attachment=7319:010.jpg]


----------



## Yanotoshi (18. April 2009)

Aber ein gutes hatte der Patch, auf Averland konnten wir dann im T1 ein chicken KT bilden aus 40ern und allerernstes wurden wir auf dem Weg vom Startgebiet zum 1 KL von 2 Destrochicken überfallen, die lvl 40 waren (XD)  zum glück half uns ein lvl 11 WH der gut XP und Ruf dafür bekam xD hatte teilweise schon was von Slapstick was so alles passiert ist.

Mal wieder mit Ernsthaftigkeit:Warum wurde solche Probleme wirklich nicht auf dem testserver gefunden? oder wurde nicht alles freigegeben auf dem Testserver?!

naja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein vergebener Tag, hoffe das wir auch nen Hotfix bekommen.und nen Frei-Tag, als Entschäduigung und ne Ehrliche Entschuldigung von GOA mit ner Vernünftigen Erklärung wie sowas passieren konnte, weil es wirklich peinlich ist für WAR.

ICh hab mal noch eine Frage, bzw. ne Feststellung, ich finde diese Marken droppen, wie Sachen bei events(zb. Slayer/Spalta oder RDS/Gardist, nicht so oft, dass es ne wirkliche Alternative ist, zumindestens im Moment noch nicht, es droppen viel zu wenig (IM SZ) und man muss darum mit vielen anderen würfeln, also wird die Chance auch wieder vermindert, naja was habt ihr so mitbekommen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der KFC Rat tagt gerade ,was angegriffen werden soll.


----------



## Terratec (18. April 2009)

Er lief auf dem Testerver, aber die Frage ist: Was hat Mythic aus den Daten vom Testserver gelernt?
Das heute war zumindest ein ordentlicher Rohrkrepierer. Aber die Hoffnung bleibt bestehen, dass  nach einem Hotfix die positiven Änderungen zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Aber ein gutes hatte der Patch, auf Averland konnten wir dann im T1 ein chicken KT bilden aus 40ern und allerernstes wurden wir auf dem Weg vom Startgebiet zum 1 KL von 2 Destrochicken überfallen, die lvl 40 waren (XD) zum glück half uns ein lvl 11 WH der gut XP und Ruf dafür bekam xD hatte teilweise schon was von Slapstick was so alles passiert ist.
> 
> Mal wieder mit Ernsthaftigkeit:Warum wurde solche Probleme wirklich nicht auf dem testserver gefunden? oder wurde nicht alles freigegeben auf dem Testserver?!
> 
> ...



2 Stunden RVR/sc's 2 Medallien ^^ für die 250 Medallien setteile brauch ich 125 Tage bis ich ein Setteil bekommen hab, mal 5 sind das 625 Tage gleich 1 3/4 Jahre, das alte system ging da deutlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (18. April 2009)

Hmm habe auch einen... habe heute mit meinen Runi auf Drakenwald gezockt bis vor 10 min wo ich mir das ganze hier durchgelesen habe...

Avelorn Zonenlock und keine Punkte nachdem wir den lock mit ner schweren Publick durchgefürht haben. 2 min später haben einige destros dort dann nen sfz genommen  loch da wieder wech...

Sind hin und haben die das sfz dort von denen gesäubert und gewartet bis wir das sfz wieder einnehmen konnten als dann wieder ein lock zustande kam gab es imme rnoch keine punkte dafür...

Hatte das keiner von euch ????


----------



## Aero_one (18. April 2009)

Aloha,

also bei mir war es mit den Marken heute so ...

Random im Sc ... und man muss mit anderen drum würfeln.
Keep eingenommen 2x
Für ein Bo 1x
Für nen Zonenlock 5x
Im oRvR fielen auch höherwertige Marken ... also bei meinem Twink im T2 fallen normalerweise Spähermarken, aber im oRvR fielen auch Soldatenmarken ...

Also man bekommt schon nen paar Marken zusammen... nur finde ich die Preise dafür doch ein wenig over the top. Bis man die zusammen hat ist man ja aus dem Gebiet raus... naja ... finde es nur gut des man niedrigstufige in höhere Umwandeln kann...

Naja ... wenigstens machen Scs und oRvR wieder mehr Spaß. Zumindest fällt man nicht mehr Instant als Melee um wenn man hinter den Heilern aufploppt und im Fokus von Spalta´rn steht ... da macht Hj endlich wieder Spaß =P

So ... Bettchen ruft

Schönen abend noch

Aloha


----------



## Francis MacBeth (18. April 2009)

ich bin mit 14 Marken rausgekommen.
ZUm Patch, ja das Prob mit den Taschen hatte ich auch aber das ist mir nicht neu.
Anfangs laggte es tierisch in Carroburg/Praag aber im Laufe des Abends war die Performance hervorragend.
Die anderen Bugs fielen mir nicht so sehr auf. Also ich bin zufrieden, vor allem, nachdem ich das Gefühl hatte endlich mit meiner Hexe wieder was sinnvolles im RVR machen zu können und nicht nur zu sterben.


----------



## extecy (18. April 2009)

der neue trent weil ja nun AE effekte nicht merh sstpelbar sind 

AE instant bombing .....
macht nicht so ganz viel ae aber kommt sau stark dadrann und das wichtigeste es ist auf einem fleck von mehreren zubsen verwendbar 

herlich und danke 
mal abgesehen davon m2 5 sek stun bomben tot  und danach die gewisheit zu haben nix machen zu können 
unbezahlbar ..

performance hatt sich verschlechtert um ca 15-20 fps
rlease funktioniert ab und an ganz und garnicht und man liegt da rum und weis nicht auser auslocken bzw über task manager das game abstürzen zu lassen wie man da wieder ins leben kommt 
lags ...

das sind alle negativen dinge die mir am abend aufgefallen sind 

ansonsten ist alles sehr gut geworden 
trotzdem sollten sie die zauberer klassen allgemein überarbeiten


----------



## Salute (18. April 2009)

extecy schrieb:


> trotzdem sollten sie die zauberer klassen allgemein überarbeiten



Nein warum stattdessen überarbeiten die lieber schon sehr lange überfälligen Skill; 

"Zerfetzende Klinge: Die Kurzinfo zu dieser Fähigkeit zeigt nun korrekt an, dass man sich dagegen nicht verteidigen kann. Zudem wurde die *Wiederbenutzungszeit verlängert* und die AP-Kosten dieser Fähigkeit wurden verringert." 

Der ja bekanntlich seit je her über Sieg oder Niederlage entschied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da der Basisdmg so geblieben ist wie er war, ist die Senkung von AP auch geschenkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach und "Technische Verbesserungen
Die Überarbeitung der Animationen und Bildeffekte soll für eine gravierende Verbesserung der Server- und Client-Performance sorgen. Die Übergänge zwischen den Bewegungsstufen sind nun wesentlich weicher als zuvor und selbst bei mehrfacher Nutzung von ein und derselben Fähigkeit kommt es nicht mehr so häufig zu Animationsfehlern", hat auch irgendwie nicht sonderlich überzeugt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (18. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Aber die Statuen funktionieren nun endlich. Nun hat unser Gildenleiter mit seiner Hexenkriegerin warscheinlich für alle Zeiten die Statue für die Person mit den meisten Rufpunkten sein.



Zählen die durch Bonus-RP erfarmten Reichsränge der Caritas-Server überhaupt? ;p

Auf das Podestel gehört der olle Jumpos, niemand anderes.


----------



## Kairon26 (18. April 2009)

Aso auf Drakenwald läuft alles Rund!

Keine Probleme, nix...

einzig, meine Waffe war gestern noch ein Schwert mit imba Stylee ^^ und jetzt eine 0815 Axt ^^

Anyway...

Schöne WE wünsch ich euch!


----------



## blackdream07 (18. April 2009)

hi,

ich finde den patch nicht perfekt, aber noch lange nicht so schlimm wie viele hier angeben.

der patch ist nicht der 1.3 wo die großen klassen änderungen ect kommen sollen. mann kann ihn eher als zwischen ding zu 1.2 sehen.

die performance ist bei mir total io selbst in altdorf. evtl sollten einige mal die grafikeinstellungen anpassen bei mir genügt effekte nur auf mich/gruppe bei großen schlachten und schon hab ich 40 fps+.

das gildenmenü find ich sehr gut im gegensatz zu davor. auch die tokens sind gut. (evtl. verbesserungswürdig ? kann ich noch nicht sagen)

was natürlich immer noch ein problem ist ... die klassen und die stabilität der server bei statdraids.

aber wie gesagt 1.2.1 war nicht für große klassen balancing gedacht. darum hab ich auch nicht mehr davon erwartet.

(wenn ihr in diversen anderen foren aller wow, aoc usw. lest werdet ihr feststellen das nicht nur WAR das problem mit bug's ect hat.)

mfg


----------



## Astravall (18. April 2009)

Auf Huss lief gestern alles reibungslos. Und erstaunlicherweise war sogar gut was im T4-RvR los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## EisblockError (18. April 2009)

Naja, dafür sollte man echt nenTag frei bekommen.

Forallem ist das heftig was für neue Abenteuer das selbst immer nach kleinen Hotfixen ist mit WAR


----------



## Senubirath (18. April 2009)

Ich hatte kein prob auf Erengrad. Ein Absturz.... okay aber ansonsten lief es super.


Btw zu dem wo sagte die Amis ham schon en hotfix..... den haben wir ggf heute dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur nicht ungedultig sein.


Aber zu der Frage ob 1.2.1 das game kaputt macht sage ich nope... die fehler haben, ham einfach pech.... kann mir eh net vorstellen wie einige probs ham un andere nicht


----------



## Hellbabe (18. April 2009)

Es könnte auch daran liegen, das gestern abend der Server einfach mal seit Monaten ausgelastet (überlastet) war, da als ich einlockte, beide Franktionen auf High waren, und dat Desaster anfing, als Altdorf angegriffen wurde.....KA wieviele Kts unterwegs waren, aber Order hatte ne Menge am Start wie seit Wochen net mehr...

und wie heißts in EvE so schön...Never Play on a Patch day (und wenns geht nen Tag später auch noch net richtig *hust*)


----------



## Pymonte (18. April 2009)

hatte gestern Abend/heut morgen^^(erst 23.30 eingeloggt) keine Probleme. Es war einiges los im RvR, auch wenn schon wieder 2/3 der Gebite in Order Hand waren und 2 große Zergs unterwegs waren (Gildenkeep wurde von 61 Mann überrannt und in der CHaoswüste waren auch nochmal 100 Ordler und ca 2,5 WBs Destros). Aber man merkt das die Resistenzen wieder besser funktionieren und der AoE nicht mehr stackt. Ich konnte gestern ENDLICH mal wieder in die feindlichen Reihen und sogar einige Spieler umhauen, vor allem BWs. War echt motivierend^^

Hab auch schon ausgebaute Burgen gesehen und fands ganz nett mit den Champions (auch wenn sie mir feindlich gesinnt waren). Bugs hatte ich keine. Performance war besser denn je. Während ich im T4 RvR sonst immer meine Auflösung von 1400 irgendwas auf 1200 runterschrauben muss und alle Effekte auf minimum stelle, damit ich weiterhin 20-30FPS im oRvR hab, hatte ich das gestern auch bei der höheren Auflösung und mittleren Details. Sicher war das T4 nicht so übervoll, wie sonst manchmal, aber es war schon weit über den Status hinaus, wo es pre 1.2.1 bei mir angefangen hätte zu ruckeln.


----------



## ExInferis (18. April 2009)

Ich hatte soweit keine Bugs und Performance war auch besser. Das einzige was war, dass die Sprechblasen vom Chat überall auftauchten, nur nicht über dem Char! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Und aus dem Nichts sprach eine Stimme zu mir" *grins*


----------



## Stancer (18. April 2009)

Hatte einige Bugs wie festhängen im Ladebildschirm oder das mein Char nicht respawnen wollte.

Ansonsten aber gefällt mir der Patch. Melee´s sterben im Feuerregen/Schattengrube nun nicht mehr Instant.

Heulerei hab ich bisher nur von Seiten der Sorc/BW gehört und darüber das die SFZ/Burgen weniger Ruf geben so dass sich Kreisraiden kaum noch lohnt (was aber auch wirklich schaden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MoVedder (18. April 2009)

EmkE schrieb:


> Hiho liebe Leutz!
> 
> Ist bei euch auch der Fall das folgendes bei euch nicht mehr funzt:
> Flugmeister
> ...



Hat alles bei mir funktioniert ö.ö..auf Averland no Problems, nur dass der Choppa mich jetzt richtig abfackt. Flüssige Skill Animation MEIN AR*** !!!111!!einself

mfG


----------



## Ascían (18. April 2009)

HolySalva schrieb:


> wehe wenn die auch mist mit LV gemacht haben, da wollt ich morgen durch^^



Gnihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Freu dich schon mal auf N'Kari und den Butcher bzw. Gnobblar.


----------



## imoerator (18. April 2009)

Ist doch eh sinnlos sich über ein Spiel zu unterhalten das gerade die Beta durchläuft oder warum Patchen die am laufenden band und wenn sie Patchen wird eh alles schlimmer.
Mein tipp : Hört auf diese Beta zu spielen denn das gute dabei ist man braucht sich nicht mehr zu ärgern denn ich habs schon aufgegeben das bei WAR was besser wird und habe deswegen mein acc auslaufen lassen.
Wie wir sehen wirds immer schlimmer anstatt besser.
Das Ganze erinnert mich sehr stark an AOC die leute waren voller erwartungen bei jedem patch aber was wurde? es wurde immer schlimmer.
Und was war nun daraus geworden? genau tote hose und das gleiche wird auch mit WAR passieren es wird in den weiten des Internets sein leben aushauchen und 1  Tag später wird kein schwein mehr darüber reden.
Das beste daran war das sich die Leute immer noch an AOC festgeklammert haben als wenn es nichts anderes in ihrem leben gegeben hätte und es der Sinn des lebens wäre AOC zu spielen.


----------



## Omidas (18. April 2009)

Achja?

Und was sollen wir dann ersatzweise deiner Meinug  nach spielen?

WoW vielleicht?

Soll ich dir mal die Flame/Bug Threads von 3.1 raussuchen?

Ist für mich ganz normal an einem Patchtag und werde mich über sowas nicht aufregen.
Und für mich hatte dieser Patch nur poitives gehabt. Gestern so ein schönes oRvR wie
seit langem nicht mehr gehabt. Die Destros trauen sich wieder ins T4 und machen uns
wieder das Leben schwer. PErformance ist bei mir auch im Gelb/Grünenbereich. Und das
Stadtraids nicht klappen ... Wie immer halt und bei so einem seltenen Ereignis störts
mich weniger.

Fänds da schlimmer wenn Burgfights nicht klappen würden.

Und AoC. Hab in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur positves davon gehört. Scheinen auch ihre
Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Und das auch durch Spieler, die Sp<ß haben und
es eine Chance gegeben haben.


----------



## Maakware (18. April 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Ist doch eh sinnlos sich über ein Spiel zu unterhalten das gerade die Beta durchläuft oder warum Patchen die am laufenden band und wenn sie Patchen wird eh alles schlimmer.
> Mein tipp : Hört auf diese Beta zu spielen denn das gute dabei ist man braucht sich nicht mehr zu ärgern denn ich habs schon aufgegeben das bei WAR was besser wird und habe deswegen mein acc auslaufen lassen.
> Wie wir sehen wirds immer schlimmer anstatt besser.
> Das Ganze erinnert mich sehr stark an AOC die leute waren voller erwartungen bei jedem patch aber was wurde? es wurde immer schlimmer.
> ...




wer verbirgt sich wohl hinter dem namen imoerator mit ganzen 3 Beiträgen?
Es ist mir absolut unerklärlich warum manche Leute mit ihren sinnlosen und vollkommen nutzlosen Beiträgen immer und immer wieder provozieren müssen.
Konstruktive Kritik ist für manche Menschen einfach ein Fremdwort, es lebe die anonymität! Willkommen im Internet!

@topic
Abgesehen davon, dass wir gestern innerhalb des Nachmittags auf Erengrad Altdorf besucht haben und es dabei zu dem ein oder anderen Server crash kam (was so ziemlich bei jedem MMORPG schon passiert ist) bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Patch.
Das man zwischendurch auf den Desktop zurückgeworfen wurde lässt sich auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit fixen!

MfG
Maakware


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (18. April 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Ist doch eh sinnlos sich über ein Spiel zu unterhalten das gerade die Beta durchläuft oder warum Patchen die am laufenden band und wenn sie Patchen wird eh alles schlimmer.
> Mein tipp : Hört auf diese Beta zu spielen denn das gute dabei ist man braucht sich nicht mehr zu ärgern denn ich habs schon aufgegeben das bei WAR was besser wird und habe deswegen mein acc auslaufen lassen.
> Wie wir sehen wirds immer schlimmer anstatt besser.
> Das Ganze erinnert mich sehr stark an AOC die leute waren voller erwartungen bei jedem patch aber was wurde? es wurde immer schlimmer.
> ...



Ich hatte gestern die selten bescheuerte Idee AoC zu installieren und mal einen Blick reinzuwerfen. Ich installierte (gefühlt 1 Tag Dauer), zog mir die Patches (über 6 Gigs -.-) und war schon ein wenig gespannt.

Alles fertig und ich drücke spielen. Es passierte genau NICHTS! :< Hab den selben Rechner wie bei Gamerelease. Nichts hat sich verändert und dieses tolle Stück Softwarecrap wollte nicht laufen. Foren abgeklappert usw. Alle Tipps halfen nichts. Ab in die Accverwaltung und tschiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste an der Aktion für mich war mein kleiner Flame beim Canceln. ._.

MfG


----------



## HGVermillion (18. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Zählen die durch Bonus-RP erfarmten Reichsränge der Caritas-Server überhaupt? ;p
> Auf das Podestel gehört der olle Jumpos, niemand anderes.


Helmgart hatte niemals den 20% Bonus, bevor sie ihn gebracht haben haben sie lieber den Server komplett eingestampft, die Rewnownpunkte sind von ihm hart erkämpft worden, wie bei allen anderen auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (18. April 2009)

langsam frag ich mich welder idiot den patch gemacht hat....mein charakter merkt sich sein level nicht mehr...gestern auf 30 gelevelt ... heute in der früh 29... wieder auf 30 gelevelt...jetzt wieder 29....

nicht mal AoC hatte zu Pre-Release Zeiten soviele Bugs wie das spiel jetzt.... GOA patcht wieder zurück auf 1.2.0 ....da war das spiel noch spielbar.....


----------



## Ascían (18. April 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> langsam frag ich mich welder idiot den patch gemacht hat....mein charakter merkt sich sein level nicht mehr...gestern auf 30 gelevelt ... heute in der früh 29... wieder auf 30 gelevelt...jetzt wieder 29....
> 
> nicht mal AoC hatte zu Pre-Release Zeiten soviele Bugs wie das spiel jetzt.... GOA patcht wieder zurück auf 1.2.0 ....da war das spiel noch spielbar.....



Jau, und Tokens verschinden auf mysteriöse Weise aus dem Inventar, Buffs halten keine Ladescreens mehr durch, Flugmeister verweigern ihren Dienst - alles GOA, oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. April 2009)

Sowas ist bei Patches relativ normal, schaut doch mal die Hotfixes an die Blizzard die letzten 3 Tage aufgespielt hat um ihren Patch 3.1 zum laufen zu bringen...

Das kommt einfach davon weil...

95% der Leute auf dem PTR einfach nur zum Dummi rennen, ihre Dps testen, Zenarien machen und danach im Forum flamen, aber die ganzen anderen Bugs die sich beim Patchen eigentlich immer einschleichen meldet niemand, woher sollen die Entwickler sie alle finden wenns keiner meldet?


----------



## Rungor (18. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Jau, und Tokens verschinden auf mysteriöse Weise aus dem Inventar, Buffs halten keine Ladescreens mehr durch, Flugmeister verweigern ihren Dienst - alles GOA, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja sie entscheiden letzt endlich ob sie den patch auch auf die EU server bringen.... und alles was du beschreibst wär mir ja egal.... aber ich kann nicht leveln.....und vor montag gibts sicher keinen  fix....und wer ersetzt mir jetzt die 3 tage spielzeit?


----------



## heretik (18. April 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> naja sie entscheiden letzt endlich ob sie den patch auch auf die EU server bringen.... und alles was du beschreibst wär mir ja egal.... aber ich kann nicht leveln.....und vor montag gibts sicher keinen  fix....und wer ersetzt mir jetzt die 3 tage spielzeit?



Du konntest auf keinem Server spielen?


----------



## Rungor (18. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Du konntest auf keinem Server spielen?




spiele schon..aber was brignt spielen wenn danach der char wieder auf seinem alten level ist... und das ist bei allen chars so....

da für mich leveln spielen ist kann ich nicht spielen nein


----------



## Soidberg (18. April 2009)

Das einzige, was ich hatte: Anfangs hatte ich nur 2 Taschen.

Viel Panik hat das nicht verursacht, in den Taschen war eh nur Handwerkszeug drin.
Hab dann bissel RvR gemacht und nach dem Ruf-Lvl-Up waren wieder alle Taschen inklusive Inhalt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (18. April 2009)

Fürs Taschenproblem gibts ein Addon: 
ReloadUiPatch
Das behebt den Fehler, das man nach einem /Reload nur 2 Taschen hat.
Gibt es schon ewig den Fehler

Und wurde ja eben eine neuer Clientpatch raus gebracht. Vielleicht behebt
das ja die Prbleme, die einige haben.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. April 2009)

Hm, ich habe eine knappe Woche "Zwangspause" wegen Providerwechsel gehabt - und mich gestern abend nach erfolgreicher Aufschaltung wieder mal eingeloggt; Mit folgendem Ergebnis: Meine Schwertmeisterin auf Erengrad war nicht anwählbar, sondern nur der Schwarzgardist. Ein paar Stunden später ging auch der Ordnungschar wieder - eingeloggt, leicht verbesserte Performance und bislang keine weiteren Fehler entdeckt.


----------



## Maakware (18. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe eine knappe Woche "Zwangspause" wegen Providerwechsel gehabt - und mich gestern abend nach erfolgreicher Aufschaltung wieder mal eingeloggt; Mit folgendem Ergebnis: Meine Schwertmeisterin auf Erengrad war nicht anwählbar, sondern nur der Schwarzgardist. Ein paar Stunden später ging auch der Ordnungschar wieder - eingeloggt, leicht verbesserte Performance und bislang keine weiteren Fehler entdeckt.




kurze frage, wie geht das denn? 2 accs?

MfG Maakwaere


----------



## Norjena (18. April 2009)

Maakware schrieb:


> kurze frage, wie geht das denn? 2 accs?
> 
> MfG Maakwaere



Denken?
Anderer Server?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. April 2009)

Anderer Server Dude ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (18. April 2009)

Solange man mir meine 80% meines Ranges, die ich durch das Rollback verloren habe nicht wieder herstellt, bleibt meine Meinung zum Patch nachwievor derbst negativ.
Auch wenn manche Sachen gut sein mögen.


----------



## imoerator (18. April 2009)

Maakware schrieb:


> wer verbirgt sich wohl hinter dem namen imoerator mit ganzen 3 Beiträgen?
> Es ist mir absolut unerklärlich warum manche Leute mit ihren sinnlosen und vollkommen nutzlosen Beiträgen immer und immer wieder provozieren müssen.
> Konstruktive Kritik ist für manche Menschen einfach ein Fremdwort, es lebe die anonymität! Willkommen im Internet!
> 
> ...



Was geht dich das an wer ich bin? über Anonymität musst du Kleinkind mir sicher nicht erzählen und zum anderen sag blos hier schreiben läute auch was Konstruktives?


----------



## Norjena (18. April 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Was geht dich das an wer ich bin? über Anonymität musst du Kleinkind mir sicher nicht erzählen und zum anderen sag blos hier schreiben läute auch was Konstruktives?



Deine Texte sind provozierend und absolut nicht konstruktiv, zudem lässt deine Grammatik/Rechtschreibung mehr als nur zu wünschen übrig, wobei das beim Inhalt des Textes keine Rolle spiel (welcher aber auch nicht besser war).

Es geht einfach darum das sich hier im Forum derzeit die Anzahl von Konten mit geringer Beitragszahl häuft die sehr negative Beiträge zu allen möglichen Themen schreiben oder einfach nur versuchen einen Streit auszulösen, allgemein bekannt sind solche Konten auch als "Troll-Konten".


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Denkt mal ein bisschen positiv....schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne scherzchen, als ich heute wieder eingeloggt habe fand ich dass die perfoncance erheblich gebessert hat, konnte die auflösung wieder ein bisschen heraufschrauben und es läuft immernoch flüssig.

Und zu den anderen Problemen, ist doch nicht so schlimm, was erwartet ihr am Patchtag? War doch unterhaltsam nen Black ork lvl 114 in unserem Kt zu haben^^ Oder dass Destros in unsere Gilde durften und alle rechte hatten. Kicken etc. XD

LG ankar


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Denkt mal ein bisschen positiv....schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne scherzchen, als ich heute wieder eingeloggt habe fand ich dass die perfoncance erheblich gebessert hat, konnte die auflösung wieder ein bisschen heraufschrauben und es läuft immernoch flüssig.

Und zu den anderen Problemen, ist doch nicht so schlimm, was erwartet ihr am Patchtag? War doch unterhaltsam nen Black ork lvl 114 in unserem Kt zu haben^^ Oder dass Destros in unsere Gilde durften und alle rechte hatten. Kicken etc. XD

LG ankar


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Denkt mal ein bisschen positiv....schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne scherzchen, als ich heute wieder eingeloggt habe fand ich dass die perfoncance erheblich gebessert hat, konnte die auflösung wieder ein bisschen heraufschrauben und es läuft immernoch flüssig.

Und zu den anderen Problemen, ist doch nicht so schlimm, was erwartet ihr am Patchtag? War doch unterhaltsam nen Black ork lvl 114 in unserem Kt zu haben^^ Oder dass Destros in unsere Gilde durften und alle rechte hatten. Kicken etc. XD

LG ankar


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Denkt mal ein bisschen positiv....schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne scherzchen, als ich heute wieder eingeloggt habe fand ich dass die perfoncance erheblich gebessert hat, konnte die auflösung wieder ein bisschen heraufschrauben und es läuft immernoch flüssig.

Und zu den anderen Problemen, ist doch nicht so schlimm, was erwartet ihr am Patchtag? War doch unterhaltsam nen Black ork lvl 114 in unserem Kt zu haben^^ Oder dass Destros in unsere Gilde durften und alle rechte hatten. Kicken etc. XD

LG ankar


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Denkt mal ein bisschen positiv....schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne scherzchen, als ich heute wieder eingeloggt habe fand ich dass die perfoncance erheblich gebessert hat, konnte die auflösung wieder ein bisschen heraufschrauben und es läuft immernoch flüssig.

Und zu den anderen Problemen, ist doch nicht so schlimm, was erwartet ihr am Patchtag? War doch unterhaltsam nen Black ork lvl 114 in unserem Kt zu haben^^ Oder dass Destros in unsere Gilde durften und alle rechte hatten. Kicken etc. XD

LG ankar


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Denkt mal ein bisschen positiv....schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne scherzchen, als ich heute wieder eingeloggt habe fand ich dass die perfoncance erheblich gebessert hat, konnte die auflösung wieder ein bisschen heraufschrauben und es läuft immernoch flüssig.

Und zu den anderen Problemen, ist doch nicht so schlimm, was erwartet ihr am Patchtag? War doch unterhaltsam nen Black ork lvl 114 in unserem Kt zu haben^^ Oder dass Destros in unsere Gilde durften und alle rechte hatten. Kicken etc. XD

LG ankar


----------



## Neradox (18. April 2009)

Einen 6fach-Post habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norjena (18. April 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Einen 6fach-Post habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sollte man eigentlich melden, zumindest editieren könnte man es...


----------



## Soidberg (18. April 2009)

epic response 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (18. April 2009)

Ja ja das Leben nach 1.2.1 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute ist mein WAR gegen Nachmittag abgeschmiert. Als ich mich anschließend, nach einem Rechnerneustart, wieder einloggte, war mein Charakter auf dem Stand von heute Mittag. Items weg, Ruf weg, Abzeichen weg etc. 

Ok, dachte ich mir erst mal nichts dabei und spielte ganz normal weiter. Als ich mich dann später am Nachmittag nochmals aus und einloggte dann wieder das gleiche Problem. Charakter befindet sich auf dem gleichen Level wie Mittags. Ich schreibe also ein Ticket. Ich warte... warte... warte... 10 Minute... 20 Minuten... 30 Minuten... 40 Minuten... 50 Minuten... 

Plötzlich! Mitteilung: Der Server wird in 45 Minuten heruntergefahren. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Mein Ticket: GELÖSCHT! Einfach so...

Was soll man dazu noch sagen. In meinen Augen hat Mythic es schon im letzten Jahr versaut. Über Warhammer Online kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soidberg (18. April 2009)

Wenn Du beim Schütteln des Kopfs Die Maske aus deiner Sig auf hattest und sie da war, wofür sie gedacht war...

WOOOHOO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (18. April 2009)

Ich könnt grad nur noch kotzen... echt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum Glück ist Mythic sich der Probleme bewusst und arbeitet schon fleißig am Hotfix, der im Übrigen nach jedem neuen Patch zum Einsatz kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch nen Tipp für Myth, damit so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt:

- Löscht mal Eure AddOns!
- Installiert die Server neu!
- Programmiert "Alle Dateien" einfach neu!

Den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Neradox (18. April 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ja ja das Leben nach 1.2.1 ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du den Text einfach kopiert aus dem offiziellen Forum oder bist du der mysteriöse Wowar?


----------



## Tschubai (18. April 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Was geht dich das an wer ich bin? über Anonymität musst du Kleinkind mir sicher nicht erzählen und zum anderen sag blos hier schreiben läute auch was Konstruktives?



sagte das kleine wow-kiddie mit dem nur zum "flamen in foren anderer games" - erstellten troll-profil. wenn ich nur die passende antwort für solche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ´s schreiben dürfte - aber man bekommt ja sofort nen bann, wenn man mal tacheles redet, ts, ts.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

Wie geil ist DER Smiley denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe immernoch, dass ich möglichst bald wieder 34 bin, denn noch einmal fast ein ganzes Level grinden ist langweilig...


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

Ups sry jungs tut mir schrecklich leid, hab einmal auf Antworten gedrückt und dann ist das leider so raugekommen. Der PC hat schon ein paar jährchen hinter sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


SORRY


----------



## Neradox (18. April 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Ups sry jungs tut mir schrecklich leid, hab einmal auf Antworten gedrückt und dann ist das leider so raugekommen. Der PC hat schon ein paar jährchen hinter sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenigstens mal jemand der sich entschuldigt.
Ich kann mich noch an andere Leute erinnern... "alta is doch egal ich hab halt jetz 3 posts mehr is doch geeil kann ich posen weil ich mega viele posts gemacht habe" und dergleichen.

Durchforstet mal das englische Forum, da gibts einige Schmuckstücke, auch bezüglich der Rollbacks.


----------



## klossbruehe (18. April 2009)

> Als Entschädigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten werden alle aktiven Accounts einen Tag freie Spielzeit erhalten.



Weeey!


----------



## DefenderX (18. April 2009)

*grummel* aber ich will doch jetzt zocken...*heul*


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

eben, hier das off. Statement:



> Um Stabilitätsprobleme und die Ursache für Charakter-Rollbacks zu beheben, die seit dem Patch 1.2.1 auftreten, werden momentan alle Server einer Notfall-Wartung unterzogen.
> Diese Wartung wird ungefähr eine Stunde in Anspruch nehmen.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten zu dieser Uhrzeit, aber wir halten es für sehr wichtig, die Korrektur, die wir heute Abend von Mythic erhalten haben, so schnell wie möglich auch auf unsere Server aufzuspielen.
> Als Entschädigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten werden alle aktiven Accounts einen Tag freie Spielzeit erhalten.
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Bam Margera (18. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> eben, hier das off. Statement:
> Quelle



passt doch - find ich ok und garned schlimm! selbst wenns keinen tag gegeben hätte. war ja anscheinend ein notfall und von daher nicht vorraussehbar und sicherlich nicht mit absicht verursacht!


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich könnt grad nur noch kotzen... echt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verständliche reaktion.

aber dir ist bewusst das leute einem wochenende richtig hardcore arbeiten? bei denen geht es um ihren job! willst du so einen stress haben? 

ich finde die leute von mythic reissen sich den arsch ziemlich weit auf um das game fit zu halten, auch wenn es nur mäßig klappt (ich denke immer noch das EA an allem schuld ist!).

und naja solche aktionen gabs scheinbar bei wow auch und da hast du keinen gratis tag bekommen... (hab ich mal so gehört... hab noch nie wow gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

server wieder da zumindest drakenwald ^^


----------



## Rungor (18. April 2009)

EINEN tag gutschrift obwohl alles was ich gestern + heute gemacht habe nicht mehr da ist sind ja eigentlich 2 tage....
danke GOA, dass ich einen tag umsonst gezahlt habe... das ist ja schreeeecklich......


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> EINEN tag gutschrift obwohl alles was ich gestern + heute gemacht habe nicht mehr da ist sind ja eigentlich 2 tage....
> danke GOA, dass ich einen tag umsonst gezahlt habe... das ist ja schreeeecklich......




schreib ein ticket und du bekommst sicher 2 tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (18. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> schreib ein ticket und du bekommst sicher 2 tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte lieber meine erreichten Ep/Rp und Marken zurück, da man ja bedeenken muss, dass es mir nicht auf den bezahlten Tag ankommt, sondern auf die im Spiel verbrachte Zeit, die futsch ist. Mir fehlt zum Beispiel die Ausbeute eines kompletten Tages, den ich mal komplett WAR widmen wollte. Da hätt ich lieber die 50 Cent, von mir aus auch ´nen Euro bezahlt und dafür meine Sachen behalten. Naja heißt es halt nochmal zäh grinden und questen, wie langweilig.


----------



## Omidas (18. April 2009)

@Neradox

Sry wenn das jetzt etwas hart klingen tut aber:
Wewegen spielst du War?

Würde mich zwar auch ärgern, aber das du das alles nur auf EP/RP/Beutel runter
brichst ... ist doch viel zu schade. Hast du die Tage nicht irgendwelche schöne
Schlachten gehabt, die dir kein Roleback nehmen kann? Nicht irgendwas gehabt,
was dir Spaß gemacht hat?
Den wenn das der Fall ist. ist das nicht ein sooo schlimmer Verlust. Wenn du nur
über grinden gelevelt hast, dann ist das wirklich ein Verlust. Aber so eine Art des
Levelns ... leveln macht hier doch Spaß. Viele bleiben gerne lange im T3, weil das
oRvR da teilweise sehr unbelasteter ist.


----------



## Rungor (18. April 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber meine erreichten Ep/Rp und Marken zurück, da man ja bedeenken muss, dass es mir nicht auf den bezahlten Tag ankommt, sondern auf die im Spiel verbrachte Zeit, die futsch ist. Mir fehlt zum Beispiel die Ausbeute eines kompletten Tages, den ich mal komplett WAR widmen wollte. Da hätt ich lieber die 50 Cent, von mir aus auch ´nen Euro bezahlt und dafür meine Sachen behalten. Naja heißt es halt nochmal zäh grinden und questen, wie langweilig.



das wäre auch ne möglichkeit....aber ob die mich auf
level 30 + 60% xp balken wieder voll
RR25 + 35% Ruf wieder voll
Abschnitt 3 Zwerge 1 - Punkt 
Abschnitt 3 Elfen - alle Punkte voll 
setzen

ich bezweifle es.... vor allem da ja keiner ahnen konnte das alles wieder verschwindet und ich deswegen keine screenshots zum beweis habe

edit: @ omidas über mir
da die frage ja auch auf mich zu zutreffen scheint
da im t3 auf averland nur 40er destros unterwegs sind ist es nicht schön zu leveln....es gab auch keine schönen schlachten.... und es hat auch nicht spaß gemacht und ich will möglichst schnell aus t3 raus...
achja und leveln hat mir in noch keinem spiel spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch hier nicht....


----------



## Neradox (19. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @Neradox
> 
> Sry wenn das jetzt etwas hart klingen tut aber:
> Wewegen spielst du War?
> ...



Ich habe schön ORvR gemacht, dann gings ab zu den Festungen, da konnte ich nicht mitmachen (bis dahin zum Glück gespeichert) und dann gings halt ab zum grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe halt, dass mein Erholtbonus bis morgen reicht um das recht schnell aufzuholen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. April 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Naja heißt es halt nochmal zäh grinden und questen, wie langweilig.



Ähm, ja das questen und grinden ist in WAR absolut langweilig und nervtötend, ABER: Damit soll man ja auch nur einen kleinen Teil der Spielzeit und des damit verbundenen Erfahrungsgewinns verbringen ... oder sehe ich das falsch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sage nur möglichst von einem RvR Szenario ins nächste und alles andere an PVP mitnehmen, was irgendwie geht. So mache ich das zumindest.


----------



## Omidas (19. April 2009)

Achja jetzt so 2 Tage danach mit Notfallwartung etc, läuft alles blenden.

Die Destros trauen sich wieder raus (vielleicht sogar etwas zu viel^^)^und es wird
oRvR gemacht. Und die riesigen Schlachten laufen eigentlich super. Kaum Lags im
offenem Gelände  ...  passt.

Und kämpfe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finden reichlich statt. Siehe State of Realm.

Und wie zu sehen ist, 2 Gebiete gleockt. Sprich die gesamte Masse befindet sich nun
in einem einzigen Gebiet und es läuft noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn so zerstört aussieht, will ich weiter vernichtet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles auf Caroburg bezogen


----------



## Diven (19. April 2009)

auf averland ist auch gut was los im oRVR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (19. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und wie zu sehen ist, 2 Gebiete gleockt. Sprich die gesamte Masse befindet sich nun
> in einem einzigen Gebiet und es läuft noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heut nachmittag dann wieder ein anderes Bild... Festung schmiert ab, Zone schmiert ab, etc. pp.

Das hatten wir vor 1.2.1 definitiv nicht so oft.


----------



## Omidas (19. April 2009)

Das liegt dann vielleicht, das mehr Leute an einem Ort wieder sind.

Bei uns ist auch grad die Zone Weg. Bei 200 angreifenden Destros und knapp
mehr als 50% Deffer hat die Zone beim ersten Rush Versuch aufgegeben.

Aber das war ja schon immer so. Sag ja nicht, das es alles besser ist und vollkommen
zufireden stellend ist. Aber naja selbst kleine Schritte tun gut.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (19. April 2009)

Also ich habe keine probleme mehr spiele auf Aerland das einzige Problem was ich schon vor dem Patch hatte ist das JEDESMAl wenn ich ausm SC komme egal welches binn ich tot und das geht mir langsam aber sicher tierisch auf die nüsse...^^

Ich spiele Spalta meistens spiele ich mit einem Schami zusammen bei dem das nicht passiert der kann mich dann rezzen da wir zusammen lvln.

Dümple momentan im T4 rum und seid ich im t3 angefangen habe hab ich das problem und wenn ich Solo spiele könnte ich manchmal an die wand kotzen bisste mitten in der Pampa am queste 100millionen kilomenter von vom nächsten WC oder sonstwas entfernt kommste ausm SC bum tot kannste den ganzen weg wieder laufen. Mittlerweile bleibe ich einfach im WC stehen wenn ich SC mache da spare ich mir zeit beim laufen xD.

Ich habe keine Addons 
Wenn ich ausm SC komme habe ich im SC meistens noch gelebt usw. 

mfg H3ll


----------



## IMehler (19. April 2009)

Auf Carroburg gibts nach wie vor massive Probleme. Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche. Login auch nach dem 10x Versuch nicht möglich. Schafft man es mit Glück doch einmal ins Spiel gibts massive Bugs. Pferd wird nicht angezeigt. Nur der Spielcharakter läuft so schnell wie ein Pferd. Andere Spieler werden nicht angezeigt. Fehlende RVR Kennzeichnung. Beim Verlassen eines SC zurück zum Login Screen. Quests annehemen klappt nicht sofort. Dasselbe mit der Questbelohnung.

Entweder ist durch den Patch nichts verbessert worden, oder der Server ist total überlastet.

Wirklich unzumutbar! Dauert das noch lange an, werde ich mein Konto sicherlich nicht mehr verlängern.


----------



## heretik (19. April 2009)

IMehler schrieb:


> Auf Carroburg gibts nach wie vor massive Probleme. Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche. Login auch nach dem 10x Versuch nicht möglich. Schafft man es mit Glück doch einmal ins Spiel gibts massive Bugs. Pferd wird nicht angezeigt. Nur der Spielcharakter läuft so schnell wie ein Pferd. Andere Spieler werden nicht angezeigt. Fehlende RVR Kennzeichnung. Beim Verlassen eines SC zurück zum Login Screen. Quests annehemen klappt nicht sofort. Dasselbe mit der Questbelohnung.
> 
> Entweder ist durch den Patch nichts verbessert worden, oder der Server ist total überlastet.
> 
> Wirklich unzumutbar! Dauert das noch lange an, werde ich mein Konto sicherlich nicht mehr verlängern.



Ständige Rollbacks nicht zu vergessen. Heute LV gemacht und nach Wipe um zwei Bosse zurückgesetzt worden (dummerweise nur ich), wodurch die ID für unsere Gruppe im Eimer war.


----------

